# Craig Sterry At Continental - What A Helpful Chap!



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yesterday I took my Apache to the weighbridge at EMR in Northampton (£5 to get both the total weight and the rear axle only which is much better than Shanks & McEwan in Milton Keynes who wanted £9 for each weight).

Just now I sent these weights along with the spec of my tyres to Craig and he replied within a few minutes giving me the tyre pressures to use.

He provides an excellent service!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you an email address for him, please.

Can't find anything on their website.

Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Interested to know what pressures are recommended


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

PM sent to ThursdaysChild


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Different guy, but answer in 5 minutes !
Thanks


----------



## tuscan30 (Feb 19, 2012)

Totally agree - I got detailed answers to my query in very short order. 
An excellent display of customer relations from Conti.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Same for me too,I e-mailed them with tyre size and axle weights and they got back to me with the recommended tyre pressures the following day.

Can't remember the chaps name but it was a general query to the Continental customer service dept.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

As I have stated here before I have had many conversations with them on phone and Email for advice on Camper and car tyres and they are excellent.( To be fair so are the guys at Michelin)
If anyone wants the Conti tyre manual that gives info for all car and light commercial tyres including a chart for pressures for their Vanco CP tyres then send me a PM with your Email address and I will forward it as its too big a file to upload on here.


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

Wonder if one of you could pm me with the Continental email address please not had much success finding one on their site 

Many Thanks


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Email for Conti tech support is

[email protected]


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

or

[email protected]


----------

